# Solicitation via Forum?



## dirtyblueshirt (Dec 7, 2008)

I was wondering if anyone else has received a solicitation from Yahoo! user "satellite4love". I've attached the message below. I'm not usually paranoid about these things, but recent news reports about foreigners seeking out personal information of US military persons has heightened my spidey-senses... this could be a phishing scam, or worse, a foreign hacker. Or it could be nothing.

(sidenote: we can now post inline YouTube clips? neato!)


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

Try sending them a response. I got a similar email (different email address) and asked the mods about it and they said go for it.
The guy asked me a few questions, I asked a few questions back, and never heard from him again.


----------



## SayWhat? (Jun 7, 2009)

CJTE said:


> Try sending them a response.


No, don't EVER do that. ALWAYS ignore and delete.


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

SayWhat? said:


> No, don't EVER do that. ALWAYS ignore and delete.


Hahahahahahaha.

It's an instant message. He already replied to it. What kind of harm could come out of it?
It's not like he's about to accept a mass file transfer.

And, it appears to be an instant message, so what is there to delete?


----------



## CJTE (Sep 18, 2007)

dirtyblueshirt said:


> (sidenote: we can now post inline YouTube clips? neato!)


Yes, I beleive that was enabled right around the beginning of the new year (possibly a few weeks before it). One poster asked if it would be possible and was told that so long as it wasn't abused, it would be enabled.


----------

